# Either marking knives or really fancy shanks.....



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2016)

Finished up a couple of marking knives out of old planer blade steel. Used my disc sander to grind them down being careful not to heat them up much. Did get out the torch and softened specific spots for drilling the holes by heating orange hot and letting cool to room temp. Used a big welding clamp as a heat sink to keep the front 2 inches from getting hot.

Scales are Stabilized Buckey Burl and Blue Dyed/Stabilized Black Ash Burl that were fat pen blanks I had on the shelf. Hand shaped and sanded the handles and then buffed out and applied a little wax.

I really have no idea if I did this right or not but they cut nice crisp lines and time will tell if they stay sharp.

C and C always welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai (Feb 10, 2016)

It's a start, now onto knifemaking.... :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh no, not another knife maker.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't know that I'll get into knife making from scratch much, I don't have room to add the tools I'd like to have to do that with right now. Plus I'd need to learn some more about hardening steel and I probably have enough irons in the fire right now....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bluedot (Feb 10, 2016)

I thought you had to become proficient in hair stick construction before moving on to knife making.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2016)

bluedot said:


> I thought you had to become proficient in hair stick construction before moving on to knife making.



That explains what I did wrong.....


----------



## CWS (Feb 10, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I don't know that I'll get into knife making from scratch much, I don't have room to add the tools I'd like to have to do that with right now. Plus I'd need to learn some more about hardening steel and I probably have enough irons in the fire right now....


 May want to get the irons out of the fire until you learn more about hardening. Just say'n

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2016)

Those look real nice Colin. Nicely done sir.


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 10, 2016)

Molokai said:


> It's a start, now onto knifemaking.... :)



Just make sure when u start making knives to throw them up here for us to support!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Feb 11, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I don't know that I'll get into knife making from scratch much, I don't have room to add the tools I'd like to have to do that with right now. Plus I'd need to learn some more about hardening steel and *I probably have enough irons in the fire right now*....


I thought that was how you hardened steel. Sounds like you're already on your way.


----------

